# Current Ad problem June/2022



## pineywoods (Jun 14, 2022)

There was a problem which has led to there being more ads for those that are not Premier Members and it is being addressed. If you remember we had a real problem with them awhile back where they were interfering with even using the site and Jeff got with those responsible for placing them and got it resolved. Well pretty much the same thing is going on now Jeff has gotten with them and it will be straightened out as it was last time. 
Things are going to happen from time to time like this or other technical issues it is unavoidable unfortunately but there is no sense in getting nasty or vulgar in threads that will not be tolerated. 
Bear with us a bit and the ad thing will be fixed.
We are also aware that the "Alerts" are not clearing out for some/many/all members and it is being looked into.
We are also aware that some pages are not loading at full width for some/many members and that to is being addressed
You may think things aren't being fixed fast enough but you need to remember some of these things don't affect everyone and can be hard to reproduce when they try to. Remember the owner and staff of SMF have other jobs and other things to do so sometimes it might seem like it's taking a long time to deal with something.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 14, 2022)

It’s kind of funny to me, it’s always the free loaders complaining. This site is a treasure trove of information that for the most part is freely accessible by the non member lurker. The cost of membership is dirt cheap for the access to content. If I was Jeff, I’d only allow access to the search function for paying membership. It’s that good. Just my thoughts.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 14, 2022)

I gave up trying to understand people and their actions long ago


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 14, 2022)

Thanks for the update piney!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 14, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> it’s always the free loaders complaining.


One of the complainers here...never considered myself a freeloader, but if you think that I am one because I pointed out the mobile version was not usable with the current ads layout...sure. After all, I am from Canada, so I must be a socialist.


----------



## DougE (Jun 14, 2022)

A year's membership can be had for less than a case of beer, so I really don't see the reluctance for some to not ditch the ads and have the annoyance be a thing of the past.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 14, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> One of the complainers here...never considered myself a freeloader, but if you think that I am one because I pointed out the mobile version was not usable with the current ads layout...sure. After all, I am from Canada, so I must be a socialist.


Wow, that’s a loaded statement.

All I’m saying is that a year membership is only 15 bucks American. Even a self proclaimed socialist could afford that.  Much easier and better to help the site financially, the site you can’t stay away from. It’s a small amount that makes your viewing experience much better and you are supporting your own habit. Love to see you climb over this hill. I like most of your postings.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 14, 2022)

I don't know why this thread isn't locked YET, piney gave everyone the answer about the ads. Everything else said isn't needed.


----------



## DougE (Jun 14, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> I don't know why this thread isn't locked YET, piney gave everyone the answer about the ads. Everything else said isn't needed.


Locking it when it was posted is how I would have went about it as an admin. And any future reference to ads would have went straight to the moderation queue. I've been around this block a few times.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 14, 2022)

pineywoods
  Thank you for the update! I'm sure many people appreciate it!




SmokinEdge said:


> It’s kind of funny to me, it’s always the free loaders complaining. This site is a treasure trove of information that for the most part is freely accessible by the non member lurker. The cost of membership is dirt cheap for the access to content. If I was Jeff, I’d only allow access to the search function for paying membership. It’s that good. Just my thoughts.


I just gotta say that I'm not sure you thought this through. 

I personally have complained about the ads and the usability of this site. At the same time I was complaining, I was contributing my personal ideas and recipes and sharing my own photos. Without contributions such as are posted every single day, there would be no reason to visit this site. 

I'm offended to be referred to as a "freeloader".  Thanks to the staff members here, I've had several of my posts Featured on the carousel and a lot of great feed back because of that. Seen by far more people than just my real life friends and family, I am able to get real honest feedback and learn to make improvements.  

I freely contributed my posts and in return, I feel gathering information should also be free. If I have to pay to contribute then we all lose. I stop contributing, everyone stops learning something new and so on and so forth. 

Yes it's true.. 

 TulsaJeff
  gave this place its start, but it's us, the people, who have made this site what it is and keep it going.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 14, 2022)

DougE said:


> Locking it when it was posted is how I would have went about it as an admin. And any future reference to ads would have went straight to the moderation queue. I've been around this block a few times.



I am a little more forgiving then most. I don't want to hurt people's feelings.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 14, 2022)

I left it open in case anybody had any questions or comments but after the other thread was taken down didn't expect this one to have the bickering and stuff in it


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 14, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> pineywoods
> Thank you for the update! I'm sure many people appreciate it!
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate what you are saying, I do, but I’m a paying member to a site that needs money to operate and stay in existence. My experience is carefree. I’ve even offered to pay for membership to certain members who originally were upset and complaining. It’s 15 bucks, I’m not getting the resistance to the membership? I do appreciate all of the members that are long standing but refuse to pay, but why?


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 14, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> I appreciate what you are saying, I do, but I’m a paying member to a site that needs money to operate and stay in existence. My experience is carefree. I’ve even offered to pay for membership to certain members who originally were upset and complaining. It’s 15 bucks, I’m not getting the resistance to the membership? I do appreciate all of the members that are long standing but refuse to pay, but why?



Why don't I pay? 

Because I pay in my knowledge when I spend an entire day making a recipe and documenting every step including photos and painstakingly post around the ads so that others can follow step by step without going through the days or weeks of research of posting something original. 

I pay by giving, I pay by providing likes and feedback and likely once in awhile giving someone that Aha! moment ot Why Didn't I Think of That?. 

I pay by enduring the constant pressure to pay! 

And with that, I say Good Day Sir.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 14, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> Why don't I pay?
> 
> Because I pay in my knowledge when I spend an entire day making a recipe and documenting every step including photos and painstakingly post around the ads so that others can follow step by step without going through the days or weeks of research of posting something original.
> 
> ...


I don’t disagree Charlie. 
I do the same and I contribute a small fee to the site and have a stress free experience, zero drama. It’s worth it to me.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 14, 2022)

OK...  *LET IT GO* ...

Those that want to pay will pay...  those that choose not to..  will not...  
  "*LET IT GO*"


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 14, 2022)

Piney and pc and all the other mods...we appreciate what you do. Here's an idea for those unhappy with the ads but don't want to pay 4 cents per day to not deal with them...let them be moderators like you all are...putting in your time along with your full time jobs. Maybe, just maybe they would appreciate all you do for us! I sure appreciate all you do! But I doubt they would put forth that effort.  I will say I'm not happy with all the complaints.  There is no reason for it. Keep up the good work! And as I've said in previous posts...less ad intrusions would be great for those visiting or new members...the ads can really get in the way. But glad you started this post to let them know. 

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 14, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> There was a problem which has led to there being more ads for those that are not Premier Members and it is being addressed. If you remember we had a real problem with them awhile back where they were interfering with even using the site and Jeff got with those responsible for placing them and got it resolved. Well pretty much the same thing is going on now Jeff has gotten with them and it will be straightened out as it was last time.
> Things are going to happen from time to time like this or other technical issues it is unavoidable unfortunately but there is no sense in getting nasty or vulgar in threads that will not be tolerated.
> Bear with us a bit and the ad thing will be fixed.
> We are also aware that the "Alerts" are not clearing out for some/many/all members and it is being looked into.
> ...


Thanks for the update Jerry


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 24, 2022)

That's hilarious!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2022)

This is actually the first I saw this particular Thread.
However I'd like to thank Piney for this statement--"We are also aware that the "Alerts" are not clearing out for some, and it is being looked into."
When something isn't working right for a number of months, it's nice to know if somebody cares, and is actually working on it, or at least looking into it.

Thank You!
Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> View attachment 635572



I can't let Mrs Bear see that picture.
The deer ate every one of her Hostas right to the ground.
Every year they hit them pretty hard, but this year they ate every one of them down to the ground, in all 5 gardens, and in the Huge pots she has all around next to the house!!!

Bear


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 24, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I can't let Mrs Bear see that picture.
> The deer ate every one of her Hostas right to the ground.
> Every year they hit them pretty hard, but this year they ate every one of them down to the ground, in all 5 gardens, and in the Huge pots she has all around next to the house!!!
> 
> Bear


That has to be very disappointing for her.

They are all cute and fun until they eat your plants....


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 24, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I can't let Mrs Bear see that picture.
> The deer ate every one of her Hostas right to the ground.
> Every year they hit them pretty hard, but this year they ate every one of them down to the ground, in all 5 gardens, and in the Huge pots she has all around next to the house!!!
> 
> Bear


I feel ya. We have over 30 knockout rose bushes. Deer at nearly every bud before they bloomed. This is one of them here. 4ft from my carport door just looking at me
	

		
			
		

		
	







Will have to thin the herd in the fall


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 24, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I feel ya. We have over 30 knockout rose bushes. Deer at nearly every bud before they bloomed. This is one of them here. 4ft from my carport door just looking at me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about “farmer season “?


----------



## DougE (Jun 24, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> What about “farmer season “?


I generally let the wildlife do their thing on my farm right up to the point where they start destroying my stuff, then it's game on.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 24, 2022)

DougE said:


> I generally let the wildlife do their thing on my farm right up to the point where they start destroying my stuff, then it's game on.


Same as you. We enjoy the wildlife. There will be a reckoning soon lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 24, 2022)

The more you find around the yard like this the harder it gets lol


----------



## DougE (Jun 24, 2022)

I just rescued one like it last week. I jumped some does with their babies with my tractor and all but 1 fawn went over, or through the fence onto the farm next to mine. One fawn (little fart not much bigger than a jack russell ran along the fence and ended up in the lot behind my barn. I had to herd it back out into the field where it could get back with the rest of them.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 24, 2022)

DougE said:


> I just rescued one like it last week. I jumped some does with their babies with my tractor and all but 1 fawn went over, or through the fence onto the farm next to mine. One fawn (little fart not much bigger than a jack russell ran along the fence and ended up in the lot behind my barn. I had to herd it back out into the field where it could get back with the rest of them.


If I'd leave it to the wife all those fawns would live inside our house lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 24, 2022)

Not alot of deer hang out around us but rooster pheasants are safe...we like seeing them and listening to them from the porch! Even our Dobie don't mind them but squirrels...oh my she goes nuts!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 24, 2022)

DougE said:


> I generally let the wildlife do their thing on my farm right up to the point where they start destroying my stuff, then it's game on.


That’s me too. Deer have been into moms rose bushes before. We have one called “Tropicana “ it’s a peach rose that is very aromatic and beautiful, they eat the buds before they bloom. Naw.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 24, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Not alot of deer hang out around us but rooster pheasants are safe...we like seeing them and listening to them from the porch! Even our Dobie don't mind them but squirrels...oh my she goes nuts!
> 
> Ryan



I love Dobies, they are extremely smart!  Having been a former lineman… squirrels are evil… very territorial of communication poles!  Some won’t back off either!  Can’t tell ya how many I had that would bark at me, chatter their teeth at me… some would act like they were going to charge me!  Even had the little [email protected][email protected]$ drop stuff on my hard hat! 

Not a lineman anymore, still do not like squirrels… 

BTW, not an ad related issue… just got caught up in the moment… my apologies!


----------



## DougE (Jun 24, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Not a lineman anymore, still do not like squirrels


I'm a former arborist, so I've had some interesting times with squirrels, raccoons, snakes, honey bees, and hornets I've come across in trees over the years.


----------



## DougE (Jun 24, 2022)

DougE said:


> I'm a former arborist, so I've had some interesting times with squirrels, raccoons, snakes, honey bees, and hornets I've come across in trees over the years.


I'm not all that keen on finding snakes on the ground, but it brings it to a whole new level being hemmed up in a tree with one. I'd say its a safe bet that I hate snakes worse than you hate squirrels lol.


----------



## clifish (Jun 24, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I can't let Mrs Bear see that picture.
> The deer ate every one of her Hostas right to the ground.
> Every year they hit them pretty hard, but this year they ate every one of them down to the ground, in all 5 gardens, and in the Huge pots she has all around next to the house!!!
> 
> Bear


Yeah Bear,  we have Hostas all over the back yard and the deer are now invading.  They are also literally walking down the street in the front as well.  I was on the porch tending the MES and heard clippity-clop (SP???)  and look and saw three literally walking down in the middle of the street!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 24, 2022)

I do love how forums here go from one topic to another. Seriously no sarcasm I do love it. Like this one changed.


----------



## DougE (Jun 24, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> I do love how forums here go from one topic to another. Seriously no sarcasm I do love it. Like this one changed.


Happens on each and every forum I've ever been a member of. Once you hit page 2, a thread just kind of takes on a life of its own. Sometimes it goes on the first page, sometimes one will go several, but this is pretty normal in forum discussions.


----------



## negolien (Jun 24, 2022)

I know I have to be careful at work when I do foot patrols. We have skunks and they sometimes hide under the grass and hay type foliage. Would be a very bad day to step on one by accident which i almost did a few weeks ago. I just noticed a touch of black under some hay type grass. Sure enough I made a little noise and a smallish skunk came out and ran off.


----------



## DougE (Jun 24, 2022)

negolien said:


> I know I have to be careful at work when I do foot patrols. We have skunks and they sometimes hide under the grass and hay type foliage. Would be a very bad day to step on one by accident which i almost did a few weeks ago. I just noticed a touch of black under some hay type grass. Sure enough I made a little noise and a smallish skunk came out and ran off.


I was getting ready to spray a grove of white pines one time. I got the hose dragged to the far side and was going to work my way back to the truck. Anyhow, I get done dragging the hose through the grove, turn around to start spraying, and there's this skunk, hind end pointed at me with it's tail all peeled back like it's fixing to spray. The first thing that crossed my mind in that instant was that my spray gun had way more pressure than its little pea shooter could muster, so spray it, I did. I was spraying dormant oil which wasn't going to kill it, but it sure did get rid of it. Never saw it again after I cut loose on it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 24, 2022)

DougE said:


> I'm a former arborist, so I've had some interesting times with squirrels, raccoons, snakes, honey bees, and hornets I've come across in trees over the years.



Yea, no doubt you seen things hiding and waiting!  Hats off to ya… Was bad enough when ya seen em coming climbing a pole!  

It was also bad enough when ya suspected them little [email protected][email protected]$.  

However, I hold no grudges…. Evil little buggers….


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 25, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I can't let Mrs Bear see that picture.
> The deer ate every one of her Hostas right to the ground.
> Every year they hit them pretty hard, but this year they ate every one of them down to the ground, in all 5 gardens, and in the Huge pots she has all around next to the house!!!
> 
> Bear


I spray my wife's hostas with this stuff, seems to work good they haven't bothered them since I started using it.


----------

